# Charged for bounced cheque lodged to our account!



## wishbone (14 Oct 2011)

Hi there, just wondering what the story is here.  

Mr Wishbone received a cheque  from someone which he proceeded to lodge to AIB.  About a week or so later he got a letter from AIB saying the cheque writer had insufficient funds and so the cheque had bounced.  We were then charged over 4e for this!!  Now how does this work??  I know we once wrote a cheque and didn't have enough money to meet it, AIB allowed us to go into the red and then charged us for it - so I can understand that one, but this charging us because someone else didn't have enough funds seems just a little bit cheeky!!  We lodged the cheque in good faith....Thoughts??


----------



## callybags (14 Oct 2011)

It is standard practice.

With Bank of Ireland business account the charge is €10!


----------



## wishbone (14 Oct 2011)

callybags said:


> It is standard practice.
> 
> With Bank of Ireland business account the charge is €10!



Good grief, this is awful...it's not our fault yer man didn't have funds.  I assume they charged him too...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Oct 2011)

wishbone said:


> Good grief, this is awful...it's not our fault yer man didn't have funds.  I assume they charged him too...



It is hardly AIB's fault that you lodged a dodgy cheque. There is a huge amount of work for banks in handling cheques. It's even greater with bounced cheques. At €4, they are not nearly recovering the costs involved.

Go after the writer of the cheque for the €4.

Brendan


----------



## Sandals (14 Oct 2011)

happened husband while back with BOI, €3.60 think it was, as Brendan said go back to the writer of the cheque, which he did and sorted out quickly as work related.

Have heard of this happening with wedding presents, cheques bouncing, puts one in a very difficult position,...


----------



## nlgbbbblth (15 Oct 2011)

There is a charge for incoming unpaids (when you lodge a cheque that bounces)

There is also a charge for outgoing unpaids (when a cheque that you write bounces). This is always higher. 12.70 in ROI on average but is £38 in NI.


----------



## Sandals (15 Oct 2011)

nlgbbbblth said:


> There is also a charge for outgoing unpaids (when a cheque that you write bounces). This is always higher. 12.70 in ROI on average but is £38 in NI.



very interesting, so the person who wrote the bounced cheque would be aware that their cheque bounced, this I didnt know.


----------



## Contactless (11 Nov 2011)

2 tips:  
1. Make sure you are familiar with your bank's terms and conditions (i.e. charges)
2. Avoid cheques if at all possible, ask to be paid electronically.  Once an electronic credit transfer is received it cannot 'bounce' and it generally cost less (for both payer and beneficiary)


----------



## seantheman (12 Nov 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> It is hardly AIB's fault that you lodged a dodgy cheque.


 
That's a fairly crass comment,I'm sure the Poster didn't know it was a "dodgy" cheque when they lodged it.


----------

